# Sex and Orgasms within the two week wait....



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Can anyone tell me whether sex and orgasms should be avoided during the two week wait?  My clinic did not mention this either way to me but I have just read that this should be avoided!  

Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gotta fly but have a look here hun 

Orgasms in 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

xxx


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi luckyinluv,

my clinic didn't advise against sex but my acupuncturist most definitely did!!    she said to do nothing that might cause orgasm, whether that's good chocolate cake or anything else!    i guess it's because orgasms can cause uterine contractions which you obviously don't want right now!

wishing x


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for your info ladies.....oh dear such contradictory information!  

Well it is too late for me now anyway as it helps me bring the whole process back to us and less of a clinical experience...

I guess the massive overload of hormones certainly helps with my libido and gives the DP something for all his patience and understanding  

I have decided I am going to go with the school of thought that says do what comes naturally....though having said that my poor man gets no more nooky till after test day!    

Now on day five of 2ww - just drags by  

Thanks again and good luck to all!


----------

